# New!



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

My new Cichlid tank!










Okay not really!










A FEW pics of the (200 or so) that I took during my weekend in Chicago. <3!

(One BIG Arowana)









(Nickle the sleeping turtle!)









(One eyed Lionfish)









(Nautilus!! lol They're so cute!)









(High Definition WEIRD lookin Lobsta!)










(My dream salt water fish, hiding <3)









(Just a pretty pic)









(Seahorsies!)









(This little guy was posing)









(I L-O-V-E Stingrays!)









(ARGH! He be angry at my flash!)









(And a UGLY, but BIG Giant Gourami)









<3 Callie!


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

nice pics u got thier


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome shots, I so want to go there!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks! 
My dad took the picture of the Nautilus.
Thank god! I can't keep a steady hand very well. It wouldn't have turned out as nice with me! Lol.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh thats cool I live close!

Yea I go there a lot...

Thats what got me into aquariums!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Do you have a season pass? It is the best thing to get. Two trips within a year and it has paid itself off. I didn't get one yet this year but I had one for the past few years. Definatally worth it.


----------



## samyboy (May 21, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww check the seahorse id love a few of them


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

If I could have a waterbound animal.
It'd probably be the Sea Dragon, instead of the Sea Horse.
I loves them more Lol.
We got to watch them eat litle krill, it was cute ^_^! Okay maybe it wasn't krill, but it was funny watching the Sea Dragons mouth extend and flip back to normal when eating stuff ^_^.


----------

